# Ork AoBR Boy, to Ork Kommando Conversion, good?



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

So... I got boss snikrot coming into gw soon, and i decided to make some kommandos until he arrives >:3 
i decided to use a few of my AoBR boys. I've only completed one so far, but here it is.
these are the tools i'm using for all 5.

1: Backpacks, from the 4 big shootas in 2 AoBR's worth of orks. (going to leave them without backpacks)
2: Backpack with grot, from the burna/loota box
3: Heads, pretty much all burna heads from the burna/loota box. 
4: Stikkbombs, made with the exhaust pipe from the burna gas tanks and the little circle...thingies on any/every sprue there is, just cut it out and shaved it down
I also cut off the hand and put it in more of a "i'm going to poke you" position.

Kommando / Regular boy









opinions? I'm sure snikrot will be very pleased to lead them through the brush


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

looking good, going to have to borrow that idea :grin:


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

have at it !   i was thinking for a while how to do it and i saw the big shoota backpacks..i thought :O !!! perfect. 

this is my 2nd conversion ever, my first was creating a deffgun from 2 big shootas and a kustom mega blasta ^^


----------



## Thornin (Dec 9, 2011)

Add a few berets on some of these guys and you got soem awesome models


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

i finished another, here's a pic of them together


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

A Blind Ninjork with a seeing-eye Grot? Brilliant!


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice job! I myself have made a few kommandos and I used the ork box boyz just to give me more flexibility to pose them.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Squad finished! sorry for multiple posts, maybe i should have waited till now, but i got excited ><"









(oops, for got to glue on the other 2 stikkbombs, oh well close enough >:3


----------

